# Steamer blowing air...



## Tall-Paul (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi

Ive had a gaggia cubika plus for 4 months and recently the steamer has stopped working. It blows steam for 2-3 seconds then starts spitting then blowing hot air. I've descaled it and given it a good clean, it is also full of water and does pump hot water if needed..... but the problem still exists...any ideas?

Thanks


----------

